# How to get two xbox 360s open NAT on same connection



## Kaormi (Oct 1, 2010)

Hiya guys.

My internet service provider and Microsoft have not been helpful whatsoever, so I figured I'd go to the pros. I've done so much to try and find out how to fix this, but I don't really know much about techie stuff.

My fiance's xbox doesn't seem to have a problem, but when I test my connection it says I should set my NAT to open.

I know something about forwarding ports could help this out.. but I don't know anything about how to do that.

Our router is Ubee U10C037, we have wireless internet with brighthouse

We also have 2 laptops running in our apartment.


----------



## Rivendale (Sep 17, 2010)

i'm no gamer, but while you wait there is a good resource here
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/908874/


----------



## Kaormi (Oct 1, 2010)

Rivendale said:


> i'm no gamer, but while you wait there is a good resource here
> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/908874/


Thanks, I'm going through it right now.


----------



## Rivendale (Sep 17, 2010)

no problem, i don't know the xbox at all, but if it's like a pc then you may need to setup the Ubee with additional forwards

good luck!


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey mate, Welcome to TSF,

We have an entire sticky dedicated to Xbox 360s and NAT over in the Console Section.

If you visit the below link, this guide should help you sort out your problem.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f142/xbox-live-and-nat-issues-187282.html

Cheers,
Redeye


----------

